
If you’re still using ifconfig, you’re living in the past - janober
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/07/if-youre-still-using-ifconfig-youre-living-in-the-past/
======
daly
<sarcasm> Great. You've got a new tool with incompatible options that will
require rewriting network scripts worldwide. </sarcasm> Can you provide a good
TECHNICAL reason why ifconfig fails to perform the task it performs every day?
Would it have been too hard of a design task to make ip's command line
compatible with ifconfig?

------
dozzie
...or you're using about any unix other than Linux. This makes the post on par
with the old joke that Ubuntu was supposed to be an ancient African word
meaning "I can't configure Debian".

